# Sticky  Tecumseh Trouble shooting guide



## bwdbrn1

Tecumseh Basic Troubleshooting and Service Information.

Both 4 and 2 stroke engines.

http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/BSI.pdf


----------

